
Show HN: Own a space on this website for 100 years, showcase anything - sidyapa
https://100yearsonline.com
======
ThrowawayR2
While I like the idea very much, one has to ask what evidence is there that
the corporation behind this is actually structured in a way that it will be
solvent to pay for hosting over the course of 100 years and to pay for the
technical staff as needed to adapt content to whatever future network and
hosting technologies may exist. (Web technologies have evolved tremendously
from HTML 1.0 in the '90s; I can't even imagine what the Internet might look
like in 2118.) Whatever that cost might be, I'd imagine that it's a lot more
than $99 unless the site reaches Facebook-like scale.

